

Show HN: BlockCypher’s cloud-optimized, full-node Bitcoin with web APIs - CatheryneN

Ladies (calling all Bitcoin women!) &amp; Gents, we introduce our cloud-optimized, complete Bitcoin node built from the ground-up for scalability and reliability. Bitcoin is one of the coolest innovations and we laud the Bitcoin core team. We want to help the Bitcoin ecosystem grow and mature: we are focusing on infrastructure to make it easy for developers to build and scale Bitcoin apps.  Our approach allows us to expand to a wide array of unique crypto-currency services.<p>Check us out on  www.blockcypher.com and see our documentation http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.blockcypher.com&#x2F;#!documentation&#x2F;c8im. Check our web APIs, webhooks, websockets, and ‘Try me’ examples. If something isn’t clear, doesn’t work as expected, or if you’re dying for more APIs, please tell us. We love constructive feedback! Thank-you.
======
mriou
Our APIs will expand a lot over the coming months. Any feedback on people see
as most useful is highly valuable.

------
warrenmcwin
hi - thanks for constructing these very useful and simple tools! I really
appreciate the documentation. however, there's an issue - you posted the
websockets example code twice, but didn't include one for webhooks.

~~~
CatheryneN
Hi, yes you are correct! We have the websocket example under webhooks. Here's
the link for the webhook example
[https://github.com/blockcypher/documentation/blob/gh-
pages/s...](https://github.com/blockcypher/documentation/blob/gh-
pages/samples/nodejs-webhook.js)

~~~
CatheryneN
I just updated the doc. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!

------
mlrichard
Congrats BlockCypher! This is very exciting news :)

Marie-Lynn circonference.ca

~~~
CatheryneN
Thanks Marie-Lynn! We hope to get a lot of women devs involved in Bitcoin.
They are sorely needed.

------
taariqlewis
Congratulations on the launch! Now time to add some apps!

~~~
CatheryneN
Thanks Taariq! We were just talking about creating a sample app =).

